# Ava needs YOU! ....starting 8/6/12



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've entered Ava into a contest, I don't enter many of these contests anymore, but I'd love to win this one! So please please please rayer: take a moment and vote for her. Not sure how it works yet, but I'm hoping we can vote every day.....

Voting starts on Monday, August 6th. If you can, please take a moment and vote for her....pretty please.... :innocent: 

Thanks so much :aktion033:

Click on this link below.......


https://apps.facebook.com/gundtopdog/contests/254010/voteable_entries/54851146


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, Ava has to win, she is so darn cute!!! I challenge anyone in the contest to have a cuter fluff!!!!LOL no seriously!!!! I'll be voting!! Is the prize a free getaway for ONE !! I think that would be a great prize foe you after your house guests leave!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you vote for her just by saying so in thee comments? Or should I look for an online ballot. She would make an adorable model for a gund!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

She has my vote!!!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I commented!! She is precious!

For those of you that read my post pre- edit- I misread.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She's got my vote.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret says that her daughter just has to win!!! Of course, we'll vote as many times as we're allowed to.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh, Ava has to win, she is so darn cute!!! I challenge anyone in the contest to have a cuter fluff!!!!LOL no seriously!!!! I'll be voting!! Is the prize a free getaway for ONE !! I think that would be a great prize foe you after your house guests leave!


LOL, the first prize is that Gund will create a look-alike stuffed animal of your dog!!!! I'd love Ava to be made into a real toy!!!!! 



LoveLucy said:


> Do you vote for her just by saying so in thee comments? Or should I look for an online ballot. She would make an adorable model for a gund!





TLR said:


> She has my vote!!!


Thanks! Now according to the website, voting starts tomorrow (8/6)



emmy123 said:


> I commented!! She is precious!
> 
> For those of you that read my post pre- edit- I misread.


My guess is that tomorrow there will be a place on her contest page that says click here to vote - or something like that...



lynda said:


> She's got my vote.:thumbsup:


GREAT! get those clicking fingers nimble for tomorrow!!!:chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, oh my goodness you picked a PERFECT picture. She will win!!!!! Can you imagine, getting a look-a-like stuffed animal, that look likes Ava, that is priceless to any Mommy, and I will be voting every day. I'll put it on my FB page too on Monday when the voting starts. 

The picture is priceless!!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She'll get my vote -- she's a cutie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, do you know if they harvest email addresses w/this kind of voting? I am getting so much spam these days and I can't figure out why!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Pat, she's such a cutie, I don't see how she could NOT win!

Sandi - the rules are kinda long to post here, but if you go to the top right tab marked Privacy it spells out what they use these for (and the info goes to Gund for this contest, not to facebook) If you're getting a lot of spam, I'd suggest you create one email address that you use for just these types of things and use that email address.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She has my vote :thumbsup: Ava, you look like a stuffed toy so there should be a stuffed toy after you!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Will be voting for Ava!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just voted, Miss Ava always has my vote!!:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just voted for you Ava! Good luck baby girl! Oh and shared on Facebook too  .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just voted


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I just voted for Ava.:thmbup: Good luck little lady - you are the cutest!:Good luck:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

YAY!!! OK....thank you all so much!


Go VOTE for Ava!!!!! It's working now!!


https://apps.facebook.com/gundtopdog/contests/254010/voteable_entries/54851146


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just voted for your precious little Ava! Seems we can vote every day!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just voted for that little cutie! See you both soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just voted for beautiful Ava. What a great pic.....hope she wins!! :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just voted. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aw, super cute! I voted.*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I voted!! Can we vote every day?? Darling pix of our littleAva!!!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I voted and I shared it on FB and encouraged my friends to vote as well. Not that I have too many FB friends as I know most of them in real life...but maybe the young people I am friends with that have a zillion friends will repost 

She is a cutie and would make an adorable GUND...and you know we would ALL buy one!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033: Thank you so much!! 


.....ummm....do you mind voting every day till the middle of August?? :innocent:....pretty please??


Oh and what a great idea some of you had....if you're on Facebook, can you share the request for votes on your FB page?!!

woohoo!!!!:chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Absolutely! I'll be voting each day until she wins.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I sure hope she wins I would love a Ava Gund.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Just voted and share the link on my FB page. Not that I'm bias or anything but Ava is the cutest! I'd buy her plush toy! Go Ava!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033:thank you all so much!!:aktion033:

Keep voting every day!! I never won anything like this before and I'm so into it...for some reason....


----------



## veronicadis (Jun 25, 2012)

I voted! She is PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voted...of course


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks like you can vote every day. I voted for Ava again today. Goooo AVA!:cheer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*bump*

Time to vote again!!! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat I tried to vote again today, just now, 9:30 AM, and I can't. It still has me checked for voting from yesterday. Do you have to wait a full 24 hours before voting again? Don't know why I can't vote. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted once again!:thumbsup:

Is there anyplace we can see the vote count?? ... or where she stands?? Of course she be in the lead!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I finally got to vote again.:chili: I tried voting all morning but evidently you cannot vote again until 24 hours later.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmm....you guys have a lot of questions...LOL...I should really take the time to read more about the contest :blush::blush:

Maybe it is 24 hours between votes. I'm sure it just says once a day though.

I was wondering also how to see who was a head. There seem to be so many dogs entered!!! And I now some people are so good at getting thousands of votes!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just voted for today. Let's show those judges the power of SM #'s  . Good luck Ava!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

When I see high voting #'s like that, it makes me wonder how many FB accounts you can vote from. Seems sneaky and that kinda karma just isn't worth it! LOL


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How can anyone not vote for that face! She has my vote!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*bump*

(clears throat....) ummm good morning....

It's a NEW DAY...and you know what that means!!!


VOTE AGAIN!!:aktion033::thumbsup: (thanks)

https://apps.facebook.com/gundtopdog/contests/254010/voteable_entries/54851146


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just voted again.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

If I could, she'd definitely get my vote but I don't do Facebook, sorry!

Hope the little cutie wins.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's not letting me vote again yet, but I'll keep checking later  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So weird, it's still not letting me vote yet today.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Just voted again.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Voted.. she is such a doll will vote everyday if i can. Good luck those other dogs dont stand a chance against her cuteness.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just voted again...it finally let me do it today  lol!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted! sure wish we could see the 'tally'!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just voted again today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you, thank you thank you soooo much!!!! 


Geez, this is hard work!!! I sure hope we win SOMETHING!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

been votin' Pat


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump ~ waiting for it to reset for me today so I can vote again


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump, still waiting to vote today  .


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I voted !! But like others have shared I can't see how many votes little Ava has !


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted today!:thumbsup: I don't recall doing it yesterday but when I went to do it last night.. it said I had ... ahh memory loss ( sigh) :blush:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I voted!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Voted again today.:chili: For some reason it wouldn't let me do it yesterday.:angry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: Thank you so much for the VOTES!!!

....only 5 more days to go!!! :innocent: 


https://apps.facebook.com/gundtopdog/contests/254010/voteable_entries/54851146?page=2


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I posted on my FB page as well. Hopefully my friends will vote for Ava as well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump....while I'm waiting for it to let me vote today  .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ava -- first thing each morning, your Mom, Secret, reminds me to go vote for you. She wants the GUND toy to look just like her precious little girl.

So I've voted for Ava today -- have you???


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just voted for today  .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so thrilled to have people voting for Ava each day!! :chili::chili:


I just don't have it in me to both people each and every day!!!! But I sure am appreciative!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...ahem.....*BUMP*

It's a new day.......


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I keep voting each morning. Gosh but I hope Ava wins. This would be sooooooooooooo cool!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump  .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Vote every day dear Pat


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Voted


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:w00t:voted shes too cute :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Voted again this morning -- only a couple of more days to vote. I would be sooooooooooo excited if Ava the Diva ould be the GUND stuffed puppy.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Christine, may i ask where u found that pink couch for your babies?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping to vote for today very soon


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoey votes for Ava daily as she wants to be one of the 1st to get a new Ava Gund.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Voted


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One more day!! I think I must vote a little later each day....this is starting to get old now...,.:blush:. 

But one last PUSH!! till tomorrow night anyway!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck Pat, Hope she wins:chili:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Voted:thumbsup:. We're all going to be sitting on pins and needles waiting for the judges decision.:Waiting:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I just voted for the last time!! :chili: Today is the last day.

Got my fingers crossed that this was worth it! :aktion033:


So this is my last "BEG"  .....if we don't win something after all this....I'll be done with these "get your friends to vote" contests!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Mee too. I think I made it everyday. I wish they published the numbers. Hope Ava wins.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I got my vote in... Now let's see the announcement that Ava won! :thumbsup:


----------

